# Info needed.



## postman (1 Mar 2021)

Ok when I am ready I want to go to Otley,just twelve miles away.A latte on a beach then home,what is the covid ruling on visiting said place as part of exercise and wellbeing.Cos I am totally confused.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2021)

All good if you're cycling there.. driving it's probably taking the mick a little bit for exercise. There's no hard and fast rules, just follow your own moral compass


----------



## annedonnelly (1 Mar 2021)

I have no idea but last I heard there wasn't a beach in Otley so I think you'll have to have your coffee on a bench :-)


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> A latte on a beach



There are beaches in Otley? You're not the only one who is confused.


----------



## postman (1 Mar 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> I have no idea but last I heard there wasn't a beach in Otley so I think you'll have to have your coffee on a bench :-)


Brilliant flipping tablet puts owt in it wants,yes and I will be cycling there.It will be a good test.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Brilliant flipping tablet puts owt in it wants,yes and I will be cycling there.It will be a good test.


All good then  Just be sure you won't get stranded if you have an issue / unfixable mechanical


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Mar 2021)

If you don't get out much Postie, let me tell you that rules, guidance, and what many people are actually doing now are different things. 

I had to take a train to work in another town last week. The rules are that you wear a mask on public transport and in stations, and yet about 1 in 4 weren't bothering - Nobody was challenging them. 
The rules say that road journeys must be essential. There seemingly are a lot of journeys deemed essential. Roads were very, very busy, I saw a lot of essential camper vans, some of them with whole essential families (including kids) in them. 
The rules say you can't meet socially for coffee etc at the moment, but when I went for a walk of an evening, parks and public places were full of people sat on benches, having takeaway coffees and chatting. 

Long story short, (and without offering a view on the morality of what I observe), I'd say you're worrying unnecessarily and I'm sure that (a) you'll be careful and (b) nobody will bother you.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Mar 2021)

There's a report out today from the boys in blue and they are in effect saying that they are not going to bother overmuch unless it is a big gathering. Raves, beach, or even bench, parties they will look at but ordinary folk doing ordinary things don't interest them any more.

Edit....
Judging by the number of chain gangs out in the fine weather this weekend cyclists don't seem to care either.


----------



## annedonnelly (1 Mar 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> If you don't get out much Postie, let me tell you that rules, guidance, and what many people are actually doing now are different things.
> 
> I had to take a train to work in another town last week. The rules are that you wear a mask on public transport and in stations, and yet about 1 in 4 weren't bothering - Nobody was challenging them.
> The rules say that road journeys must be essential. There seemingly are a lot of journeys deemed essential. Roads were very, very busy, I saw a lot of essential camper vans, some of them with whole essential families (including kids) in them.
> ...


Can't argue with any of that. I'm staying home out of the way as long as I can.


----------



## winjim (1 Mar 2021)

Oh lordy.


----------



## Cathryn (1 Mar 2021)

We did the same at the weekend. Cycled 15 or so, got a pasty and drink and sat by the canal (just me and my son so a family group) and cycled home. It felt appropriate. There were LOADS of people out sat by the canal on the grass...again, family groups and well distanced, but I think the bench thing isn't happening overall.


----------



## Venod (1 Mar 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Judging by the number of chain gangs out in the fine weather this weekend cyclists don't seem to care either.


I was surprised to see the large number of groups out, I expected to see lots of pairs as is allowed, but not the large groups.


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2021)

Is loafing on the beach while enjoying a beverage considered exercise?

Do whatever you fancy. Everyone else seems to be.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Mar 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> I have no idea but last I heard there wasn't a beach in Otley so I think you'll have to have your coffee on a bench :-)



The beach is usually covered by the Otley Sea


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The beach is usually covered by the Otley Sea


That's not a totally silly remark. Fossils have been found on Otley Chevin indicating that at one time it was under water. A very long time ago. Sometime before the first lockdown - if you can remember when that was!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Mar 2021)

I know the population of Otley is old, but fossils?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Mar 2021)

Well they don't move much🤔


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> I have no idea but last I heard there wasn't a beach in Otley so I think you'll have to have your coffee on a bench :-)


Don't tell the met. office!


----------



## postman (1 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I know the population of Otley is old, but fossils?


This cycling visitor could be called a fossil.


----------



## lazybloke (1 Mar 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> That's not a totally silly remark. Fossils have been found on Otley Chevin indicating that at one time it was under water. A very long time ago. Sometime before the first lockdown - if you can remember when that was!


I had a terrifying speed wobble whilst making the jump to light speed descending the Chevin. Thought I was going to die, which is probably why I didn't see the fossils.

Sledging the Chevin is pretty good too.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Fossils have been found on Otley Chevin indicating that at one time it was under water. A very long time ago. Sometime before the first lockdown - if you can remember when that was!


I nearly became one of them! 




(A very hilly forum ride in 2012 was supposed to climb the Chevin but it was closed for resurfacing when we got there. It turned out that I was becoming very ill at the time and that climb might have finished me off...)


----------



## roley poley (1 Mar 2021)

You could cycle out to just beyond Bramhope on the A660 to see the view of the wharfe valley ...have a flask of coffee and not have the returning hard accent of the Chevin to worry about on your exercise allowance ?


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2021)

roley poley said:


> You could cycle out to just beyond Bramhope on the A660 to see the view of the wharfe valley ...have a flask of coffee and not have the returning hard accent of the Chevin to worry about on your exercise allowance ?


Yes I could there are two bus shelters on that little stretch of road.


----------

